

The Palindrome debugger that almost was - recuter
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/12/the-palindrome-debugger-that-almost-was/

======
ewencp
Many years later, similar functionality made it into gdb:
[http://sourceware.org/gdb/wiki/ReverseDebug](http://sourceware.org/gdb/wiki/ReverseDebug)

------
informatimago
Or Bill Lewis' Debugging Backwards in Time
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpI8hIgOyko](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpI8hIgOyko)

